# Schutzhund "personality"



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

I was wondering, what type of "personality" would you want from a puppy which you would do schutzhund with. I understand that some of the puppy's personality comes from how it is raised, ect, but what general type of drive would you look for in a young (6-8 week old) puppy?

Thanks!

-_Crystal_


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

If you're planning on working a puppy in SchH, then selecting a working line breeder would be the first step......and more likely than not, the breeder will select the dog for you.

A dog of solid nerve and appropriate drives is the starting point.

Best of luck.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

W.Oliver said:


> If you're planning on working a puppy in SchH, then selecting a working line breeder would be the first step......and more likely than not, the breeder will select the dog for you.
> 
> A dog of solid nerve and appropriate drives is the starting point.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks! Yes I will be purchasing from a Working Line Breeder (hopefully of West German Lines as I favor them, ahah.)

Again, Thank you. I'm not sure when I'll be getting my next canine, it could be next month anywhere to the next 4 years. Just depends how my life plays out.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I told my breeder I wanted extremely high drive, medium-to-high energy. I prefer dogs that are willing, biddable and thinkers. For SchH I said I did not want a soft dog, I tend to train with at least some compulsion so has to be able to take that. I really stressed the high drive and energy as that was what I was used to with my Dutch Shepherd. I also asked for a very stable temperament and an athletic pup if he could. One that likes to leap, jump etc. My pup will also be doing agility and flyball so he needs to be agile. Brave, confident, pushy, demanding with a bit of a temper - all things I got and love. A pup that loves to bite and chase. Honestly I stressed STABLE and DRIVE the most  Hope that helps.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks FG167


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Pushy, bold, and confident would be the personality traits I would look for. After that it really depends on how well the breeder knows their dogs and the lines they are breeding. Drive isn't always easy to see in an 8 week old pup. Some can be rather boring at that age. Good nerves and a confident personality in all environments should always be present.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I also believe that with the right breeder you can find a good schutzhund prospect in show lines-I have 2 working line dogs


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Right now I see a puppy that is exactly what Lisa described and she is a show line-very nice pup


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I second Lisa's recommendation on a breeder that knows the dogs. My Pan was a "sleeper". As a puppy he was very mellow. Definitely NOT shy or nervous but his confidence was very calm and contained. He had little interest in toys, never mouthed on me, wasn't chasing ankles and ripping pants, didn't show much interest in retrieving. For a while I was thinking this puppy makes a GREAT pet but doesn't seem like much of a sport prospect. Then between 6-8 months he started to "wake up". Now he can be as toy crazy as I allow him to get and he loves to retrieve naturally.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no inhibitions , the ability to go out and away from showing confidence in his environment . when the pup is out and away look at the distance and look at the body posture as the distance increases . look to see at what point the pup feels vulnerable and cautious . look to see how they return . do they run back full of bratty energy , or do they run back scared fast tail tuck or looking behind themselves. 

by the way there is no order or structure - you basically work with what situation presents itself spontaneously.

then work with the opposite , the ability to come in close , walk with attention , focus of the walker without that walker doing much to keep the dogs interest.

this shows that the dog doesn't stress an can be independent , and on the opposite has a strong desire to be with and work in partnership.

see if there is an area where you can transition from groomed grasss and head in to tall grass or brush . the confident dog will crash through . the dog who is less secure may hesitate then go (not bad unless this is a trait), the dog who avoids altogether - look at everything else he does and use it as one deciding factor not the only .

toss a soft glove - visual evident - see if the dog has prey drive to follow and investigate , best if the dog picks it up. 

toss a soft glove - obscure , will blend in with earth or grass , so the dog will go out on hunt drive to search for it. pups at this age have blurry vision , limited range of distance .

when pups are close , push against them , see if the push back physically lean in to you , come back. a push is just resistance , not popping the dog feet away. 

the dog who is confident will stay with you, push back .
the dog who is a little sensitive will create space between , 
the dog who is too sensitive will leave and engage in something else . 

take two short pieces of wood 2 x 2 and slap together . see the reaction to the clap noise . a pushy dog may come closer to see what it is . the mid dog may sit and look , the noise sensitive dog will create space between.

take the pup into an area where there is a dramatic transition for bright light to dark - see if there is hesitation , see the time it takes to adjust .

take the pup onto different flooring (if possible) --

just some things to look at 

work with a breeder who has produced what you are looking for and a breeder who has knowledge of the lines they are working with.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I also like to pick a puppy that is *really* interested in food since I like to do a lot of foundation stuff with food early on and start scent pads for tracking. I like to have the food drive right away; I'm OK with the toy and prey drive developing later.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, agree with Lies on this too. You do, though, need to know your lines because sometimes that toy and other drives can take awhile to show up if at all. It can take some faith.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

